# Free points!



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Post here, and I'll give you free points until I have none left. Sorry Organik I didnt mean to steal your idea, but I too like to be nice and give stuff away  Especially in this case because I have a ton of points, and I never use them!

I'll probably give random amounts to people


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't have a problem getting some points


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I am here. And im posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> Post here, and I'll give you free points until I have none left. Sorry Organik I didnt mean to steal your idea, but I too like to be nice and give stuff away  Especially in this case because I have a ton of points, and I never use them!
> 
> I'll probably give random amounts to people


How did you accumulate so many points?
In the billions??? That's unbelievable.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I could use some more points to put on Dida in the LWGP. I'm putting them all on him even though he doesn't have a great chance because he's my boy.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

raymardo said:


> How did you accumulate so many points?
> In the billions??? That's unbelievable.


I helped one of the admins out with something and got 10million, then I won one of TB's challenge things for 1billion, then I won 21million for some thing robb set up for the last ufc event (you pick 6 winners, win points)..


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Posted.:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

i love baileys
great drink

hook me up with some points :dunno:
pretty please with sugar on top


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

I could use some after losing 8000 of my meager 12000 on Kongo and on Hendo (4K ea...I was going for the odds...lol).


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

If you **** a hooker is that considered theft?


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

points are awesome.....i could go for a huge helping of them lol

thanks for being so generous to us


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Right on! repped


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Hell why not, I dont mind me some free points!!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> Right on! repped


GET OUT OF MY THREAD... NO POINTS FOR YOU!

haha jk


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

i think i got everyone so far, let me know if i missed you


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> GET OUT OF MY THREAD... NO POINTS FOR YOU!
> 
> haha jk


Thanks dude. You're the King baby!!!!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> Thanks dude. You're the King baby!!!!


haha your av actually made me lol


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Holy shit you just gave me 10,000,000 points! 

You are officially the man. raise01:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> I helped one of the admins out with something and got 10million, then I won one of TB's challenge things for 1billion, then I won 21million for some thing robb set up for the last ufc event (you pick 6 winners, win points)..



And you turned it into over 700 billion? Impressive.

Thanks for the points. I just received them raise01:


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

POINTS POINTS POINTS!!!!:thumb02: THANKS!!!!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

raymardo said:


> And you turned it into over 700 billion? Impressive.
> 
> Thanks for the points. I just received them raise01:


lol, I actually only had slightly over 1billion, i now have ~700million 

I never used them for anything at all, I think I used vBookie once when I first joined and it was probably a 1000 point bet or something lol


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

points please!  my 900 doesnt really cut it lol


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

hahah CashKola I was just looking at my history and I realized the first time I sent you points i somehow only sent 1.00 lol.. after when I noticed everyone elses points updated and yours didnt... I just assumed I forgot you, so I resent LOL.. you were probably like wtf? 1 point?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Eh points would be cool...I gotta a goal to try and reach


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd like some :thumb02:


----------



## RTD (Jun 2, 2007)

wow, im down for some points =)


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks so much bail3yz


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I would like some points too.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> lol, I actually only had slightly over 1billion, i now have ~700million
> 
> I never used them for anything at all, I think I used vBookie once when I first joined and it was probably a 1000 point bet or something lol


Duhhh. My eyes failed me. I saw 700 billion LOL.

Still, 700 million is very impressive also. Thanks again. :thumb02:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i wouldn't mind sum points actually but it's all good


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

12 mil thanks man now my mom can have that surgery.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

why dont you save them and put on contest that is what i have really enjoyed doing with my points


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Could use some more for the Gomi fight.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

holy schnike thanks a lot bro


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> why dont you save them and put on contest that is what i have really enjoyed doing with my points


This is fun  I was thinking of a contest too, but I couldnt think of anything. Also, I honestly like to help people.. Makes me happy I guess? kind of corny haha.. especially since this is hardly really helping anyone, but I guess it makes some people happy.


----------



## musdy (Dec 29, 2007)

Points never hurt so ill be glad to take some.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah what I do for fun also is instead of repping people I throw them a million for a good post that I like it is fun seeing there responce lol


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> yeah what I do for fun also is instead of repping people I throw them a million for a good post that I like it is fun seeing there responce lol


haha that is a good idea, i should do that too, if im not broke after this thread


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> haha that is a good idea, i should do that too, if im not broke after this thread


Go bet on the Gomi fight. That way you'll still have points tommorow.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> Go bet on the Gomi fight. That way you'll still have points tommorow.


Good call, I bet 500m... I will give my remaining points away today, and have more tomorrow!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that is unless gomi fucks up


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I could use some more points in case my put everything on GSP backfires again. WHICH IT WON'T!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> Good call, I bet 500m... I will give my remaining points away today, and have more tomorrow!


Right on. hopefully you're back over a billion tommorow.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

I only have 148 i would gladly take some off your hands =]


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

res0kkw said:


> I only have 148 i would gladly take some off your hands =]


YOU HAVE 150, LIAR!


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the 5 million, i worked hard just to get 8,000 haha


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone know anything about whitelisting with hotmail/gmail?


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> anyone know anything about whitelisting with hotmail/gmail?


In gmail go into settings and then filters. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> anyone know anything about whitelisting with hotmail/gmail?


i dont know anything about it but i found this on how to do it. http://howtomarketyourstuff.com/email-marketing/how-to-whitelist-an-email-address-in-gmail.html


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I think I got the terminology wrong.. I actually want to send out mass emails (dont worry guys, its not spam  ).. to people that are registered to my site. I want to make it so the emails dont go to their spam, without each user having to whitelist my domain. Also my email will have an unsubscribe button.. I wonder if the mods would know this since they send emails to my gmail that dont go to spam ?


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I'm not sure about gmail and hotmail. But I used to work for yahoo, and if you sent out more than 250 emails a day, you would get flagged for spamming.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> Well I'm not sure about gmail and hotmail. But I used to work for yahoo, and if you sent out more than 250 emails a day, you would get flagged for spamming.



What about if I was sending it from a different mail server, but I was sending over 250 emails to yahoo accounts a day? would they flag my IP/email address as a spammer and start junk mailing my stuff?


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> I think I got the terminology wrong.. I actually want to send out mass emails (dont worry guys, its not spam  ).. to people that are registered to my site. I want to make it so the emails dont go to their spam, without each user having to whitelist my domain. Also my email will have an unsubscribe button.. I wonder if the mods would know this since they send emails to my gmail that dont go to spam ?


What site do you have?


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

i love potatoes and almonds coated with anderson silva sweat.

thank you mr bail3yz


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> What about if I was sending it from a different mail server, but I was sending over 250 emails to yahoo accounts a day? would they flag my IP/email address as a spammer and start junk mailing my stuff?


Yes it will.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I own a % of an online gambling site.. I dont know if I should say the domain here.. mods might get mad


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> I own a % of an online gambling site.. I dont know if I should say the domain here.. mods might get mad


private message me. I wish i could find a gambling site that actually paid right away when you win.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> private message me. I wish i could find a gambling site that actually paid right away when you win.


PMd.. Also if you have any problems, let me know.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> PMd.. Also if you have any problems, let me know.


No Americans LMAO


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Man people are charitable today, I like


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have no problem whoring out a post for some points. :thumbsup:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Im In Man Thats Friggin Awsome!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks bail3yz! :thumb02:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks dude


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanx for the points bail3yz.raise01:


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey man, thanks!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Yes please


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the points!


----------



## nelsonfb03 (Mar 4, 2008)

ah i feel used yet so satisfied.


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

me me *raises hand*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Post here, and I'll give you free points until I have none left. Sorry Organik I didnt mean to steal your idea, but I too like to be nice and give stuff away  Especially in this case because I have a ton of points, and I never use them!
> 
> I'll probably give random amounts to people


more than free points can you as someone who understands..please give me a very brief idea on what points should mean to me and how to use them. I really only post to discuss fighting and am intrested in becoing involved with more that the forum has to offer but i need the cliff notes...please help:thumb02:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> more than free points can you as someone who understands..please give me a very brief idea on what points should mean to me and how to use them. I really only post to discuss fighting and am intrested in becoing involved with more that the forum has to offer but i need the cliff notes...please help:thumb02:


points make you look cool!
Actually, you use them for betting on fights and stuff, i dont really know


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

i could use some more points. thanks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aright everyone, I'm holding this thread hostage, now until everyone, mainly the OP gives me my ransome, no ones getting out alive.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

do what he says this man is a nutjob he will slaughter us all, he's a madman.... A MAAADMAAAAN!!!!


----------



## keno5366 (Mar 16, 2007)

Still felling generous? lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm holding my keyboard real close, you people better watch out!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not scared of you plazz... So I am officially posting in this thread.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

there ya go plazz a whole point to spend bahaha


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like some points I guess.

pay no attention to my other 21million >_>


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> more than free points can you as someone who understands..please give me a very brief idea on what points should mean to me and how to use them. I really only post to discuss fighting and am intrested in becoing involved with more that the forum has to offer but i need the cliff notes...please help:thumb02:


I tried sending you a pm explaining points/credits but it says you cant receive pm's so I will give you the short version of it here

You can bet on fights with them in the vbookie section. 

Once you get allot you can hold contest and give them to winners of your contest

We used to have a e-store where you could purchase stuff like customize colors for your name ect.. and also buy little gifts for people (I believe the admin is working on getting these back for us.not sure if he still is.) 

You look cool once you have allot :thumb02:

there is allot more to them but I dont really want to make a really long post in my boys thread and take away his thunder so if ya want to know more make it so I can pm you 

p.s. Plazz I payed off your ransom, oh.... and your girl came by and payed me for that stream I gave you man I soo got the good end of that deal man we taught the Kama Sutra tricks by the end of the night


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

who doesnt like free points... cause i do


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

please send me some points please and thank you
:thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> there ya go plazz a whole point to spend bahaha





massage__dancer said:


> p.s. Plazz I payed off your ransom, oh.... and your girl came by and payed me for that stream I gave you man I soo got the good end of that deal man we taught the Kama Sutra tricks by the end of the night


Your all going to hell


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I am back! I was gone, but I am back! ... I better pay up before a riot breaks out.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

already packed and ready to go, i got a ticket for you too plazz care to join me? It will be fun we can run through the molten fires dance with the devil and liver kick people for all eternity WADDYA SAY MATE?!?


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of free points
Thanks


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright boys, I am near broke... if I havent sent you points yet.. I will send you tomorrow when Gomi wins and I am a billionaire again!... if Gomi doesnt win.. we are all doomed!

You can keep posting for free posts, ill hit you up tomorrow if possible. If not I will spread my last 7million around, but I want to give everyone 10m.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the points and repped!! ( :


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hrm... Me rikey free points?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I've been here for well over a year and I'm still poor  lol


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I could use some more points.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

points are always nice


----------



## tyler_durden (Oct 11, 2007)

I could definitely use some points. You are the man.


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

Uh sure. Thanks!


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

oh lawd i'll take some free points


----------



## Tridz (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG this is great  Thanks


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

Points! Gotta catch em' all!


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't delete it before some points are thrown my way:thumbsup:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

yay free points or am i too late?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Mmmmm free points.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for the points


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Some free points would be great. I've been just scraping by now for months in the bookie betting.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

*holds card sign*

Will dance naked for points


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

people actually care about points?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i could do with a few points as well :thumb02:


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

id take a few points please


----------



## Tridz (Nov 10, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> people actually care about points?


yeah I care, hand over your points :sarcastic07: lol


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

just thought id make a random post


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually care about points becuase I like to bid on the vBetting.... come off some of those points and hook a brother up.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

have you ever tried baileyz with ice cream, milk, vodka, and ice in a blender? mmmmmm


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Show me the points!


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like points


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

norway1 said:


> just thought id make a random post


Andy Wang......lmao:confused03:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Love them points! Hook me up!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'd like to get in on this action.:thumb02:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I am back!


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah! So you can pay up now?

raise01:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

feel free to give me as many points as you like


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> (Delete this Post please)


I am curious to what this was


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Apecity said:


> have you ever tried baileyz with ice cream, milk, vodka, and ice in a blender? mmmmmm


have you ever tried bailey's with OldGreg!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

free points YAY!


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you man. Your awesome!


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

dayum baileyz, thank you! lol


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

I got the points, thank you so much I needed those.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## musdy (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks to the man!!


----------



## DJ-Trips (Mar 5, 2008)

Haha, I'm happy to have some for the vBetting!


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey bro, I greatly appreciate the points!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone in this thread is a millionaire


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

wafb said:


> I'd like to get in on this action.:thumb02:


You are definitely in need of some points; you're hurtin!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Everyone in this thread is a millionaire


at it again I see they are going to love you so much for this thread


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I though you looked a little low on funds bail3yz, so I donated 2,000,000,000 points to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## steelfist (Sep 6, 2007)

Anything you want to give, and I'm going to bet it all on GSP.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

You must have won the Gomi fight lol


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> I though you looked a little low on funds bail3yz, so I donated 2,000,000,000 points to you. :thumbsup:


holy !.... this was actually all part of my evil plan.. now I am richer then I ever was before! HAHAHAH!!

Thanks!.. this will keep me busy for awhile !


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Have fun and remember to save for retirement!


----------



## tyler_durden (Oct 11, 2007)

U r the freaking man.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Why thank you sir! Repp't


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the points people. :thumb02:

I am rich beyond my wildest dreams.

I wonder who will be the first on this thread to be bankrupt.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> holy !.... this was actually all part of my evil plan.. now I am richer then I ever was before! HAHAHAH!!
> 
> Thanks!.. this will keep me busy for awhile !


everyone rep to his point stock just so he can spoil us some more. :thumb02:


----------



## Moriarty (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I would also not say no to some betting possibilities  , but ofcourse it is up to you.
Thanks for the generous idea.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Im here if you still have points


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

After I scored a big 21 million payday on UFC 82 from Robb for picking winners, there's a free-for-all to make it feel insignificant!


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

I want some points, thanks!


----------



## The Greyman (Mar 23, 2007)

It would be nice to get some free points

cheers!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> After I scored a big 21 million payday on UFC 82 from Robb for picking winners, there's a free-for-all to make it feel insignificant!


haha right on! i had my biggest payday on Roy Nelson for 200,000. I was feeling good then. Now i feel like ive hit the lottery lol


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the points man. Much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tridz (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks alot!


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> holy !.... this was actually all part of my evil plan.. now I am richer then I ever was before! HAHAHAH!!
> 
> Thanks!.. this will keep me busy for awhile !


just curious.. :confused02: how many points have you given out? and how many points returned? if the numbers are correct, maybe the prophecy is true..lol


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

capt_america said:


> just curious.. :confused02: how many points have you given out? and how many points returned? if the numbers are correct, maybe the prophecy is true..lol


I originally started with 1,031,000,000.. 
I gave away most of it, then placed a 500million bet on gomi and won, so I was back at a billion. Then I gave away most of it again, and Chris was kind enough to give me 2 billion.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> I originally started with 1,031,000,000..
> I gave away most of it, then placed a 500million bet on gomi and won, so I was back at a billion. Then I gave away most of it again, and Chris was kind enough to give me 2 billion.


You just keep gettin them points.


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Give me please!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> I originally started with 1,031,000,000..
> I gave away most of it, then placed a 500million bet on gomi and won, so I was back at a billion. Then I gave away most of it again, and Chris was kind enough to give me 2 billion.


You keep this up and you will be the richest member on the forum lol


----------



## ThaiSpider (Feb 19, 2008)

posted:thumb02:


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, that is awesome.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> You keep this up and you will be the richest member on the forum lol


Not if he keeps given his riches away lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> Not if he keeps given his riches away lol.


but dont you see; the more he gives away the more hes getting! at this rate he will be richer than the richest rich eva!!!


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Apecity said:


> but dont you see; the more he gives away the more hes getting! at this rate he will be richer than the richest rich eva!!!


How could i be so blind!


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

oooo hand me down some pts bro


----------



## PowerHalf (Mar 1, 2008)

Points please


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, how long can this thread go?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

PowerHalf said:


> Points please


first post? lol


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I like taquitos.

Haha, talk about service. Thanks much.


----------



## dana_white (Mar 6, 2008)

i want some point too.thanks.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

raymardo said:


> How did you accumulate so many points?
> In the billions??? That's unbelievable.




*Is the richest user in the forum*


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> *Is the richest user in the forum*


But you get to cheat right, being the king of admin's and whatnot :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ill take some if you still have them to give


----------



## dana_white (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

posting.... thanks man...


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Holy9 said:


> But you get to cheat right, being the king of admin's and whatnot :thumb02:


No - sir. I didn't.  

If you click vBookie on the right --> Then go to "Bet Statistics" Toward the bottom there is a "Who's won the most" 

Check who the number one homie is.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> No - sir. I didn't.
> 
> If you click vBookie on the right --> Then go to "Bet Statistics" Toward the bottom there is a "Who's won the most"
> 
> Check who the number one homie is.


fyi, I am building an army to catch up to you.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

bam!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

I wasted all mine betting on Hendo to beat Silva...>_>.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Don't mean to be greedy, but... more please.


----------



## JDS1881 (Jan 25, 2007)

Very generous.....thanks


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet, Can i have some as well? Im poor


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

No need for sob stories, i could use some free points if you are being generous, i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

How about some here? I just shoulder shrugged a new max weight of 300!!!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Points per favore


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

u got mad paint skills son!!!


----------



## scovedog (Jan 15, 2007)

points are good!


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the points man, +repped!


----------



## scovedog (Jan 15, 2007)

thank you again!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I see you still have 377 points lol


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

I sent you a pm cause I could not find this thread yesterday...thanks for the pts you gave me!!raise01:raise01:


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Post here, and I'll give you free points until I have none left. Sorry Organik I didnt mean to steal your idea, but I too like to be nice and give stuff away  Especially in this case because I have a ton of points, and I never use them!
> 
> I'll probably give random amounts to people


thank you


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Free points please. 

Looks like the next UFC vBookie should be a new record setter with all these new millionaires.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I see you still have 377 points lol


Thats my post count  I've made that mistake before haha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Thats my post count  I've made that mistake before haha


aahahahaha


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HAHAHAH omfg, obviously it was. 10mil... thank yo so much dude.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll have some if you dont mind. Cheers.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Points would be awesome. I went all in on Wand against Lidell


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

free points still?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> free points still?


Always!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> Always!


Thank you dude. Theres someone giving away 1 point in another thread. lol


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> Thank you dude. Theres someone giving away 1 point in another thread. lol


ya haha, I posted in there .. thought it was a funny thread.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> ya haha, I posted in there .. thought it was a funny thread.


thats kinda like finding a penny lol but the thought is there.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Any points you are willing to spare would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Give me some free points fool.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks alot Bail3yz. It was on my 100th post when i asked for the credits as well. Plus you were the 1st person i recieved rep off, And it was negative lol.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i never got my points :O


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i'd love some points to spend, i got diaz and hamill for the upcoming UFC and fight night events and i'd love to bet something other than my sig


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> i never got my points :O


baha Okami you have plenty.




But me?
























I'm coming back for seconds plz?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Lolololol Omfg He Did It Thank You


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Still giving away points? How many times can we ask? I love points but I have questions.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll take some points :-D


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Post here, and I'll give you free points until I have none left. Sorry Organik I didnt mean to steal your idea, but I too like to be nice and give stuff away  Especially in this case because I have a ton of points, and I never use them!
> 
> I'll probably give random amounts to people


lol wow thanks dawg you gave me about 100x more points then i've ever had, total! lol!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

poop...


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I'm still hungry from my first points, I need seconds.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

If Bailey were Bill Gates and we were all Canada, our economy would be fucked!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> If Bailey were Bill Gates and we were all Canada, our economy would be fucked!


Ironicly, I was thinking something very similar haha.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Ironicly, I was thinking something very similar haha.


wed be happy for a short period of time, though very happy...then wed all be carting duffel bags full of money to buy bread...


POINTS MONSTER HUNGRY


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I'm greedy, I want more.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

don't leave me out, these guys are making me look poor


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Meh, mine as well make another round.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

(comes back in thread hoping for a second helping of points)


----------



## The Greyman (Mar 23, 2007)

Is it rude to ask for a second helping?

I want to bet a big amount on Wanderlai v Jardine.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Well he did say he was giving them out till they were all gone. As for greedy? Nah, it's human nature to want more even though you have enough. With that being said.... pour some more on me!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Don't be so Greedy people :angry02:.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Reread my post, it's human nature to endulge and live in excess... give someone a littel and they will want more and more and more.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Give me points! please


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

He said he was giving them out until they were gone before Chris went and donated him 2 billion, haha. (This counts as a post, right?)


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Lets all donate our points back to him so he never runs out! Muhahahaha


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn, this thread still goin?!?! I'll take some more!


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

at this point i am just wondering how many times i can post and still get more funds. (And yes you do have mad paint skills)


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the extra points, haha. I'll rep you again when I can .


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ill rep you when I can but it says I've given you too much!


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

ATL style


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm comming for firsts


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MMAF's economy is becoming inflated.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeM said:


> Don't be so Greedy people :angry02:.


70 million says your the greediest out of the lot of us.

*dresses in little pauper suit*

please sir, can i have some more?


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Im at -20 any help would be appreciated. thanx NoRToN


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll take some more points :-D


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

looney liam said:


> 70 million says your the greediest out of the lot of us.
> 
> *dresses in little pauper suit*
> 
> please sir, can i have some more?


Actually, LeeM got the non greedy man's bonus of 60 million!


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

thats sweet that u have so many points


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Psst!! bail3yz, I found it!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Psst!! bail3yz, I found it!


Ah.. I see you have stumbled upon my top secret hidden operation!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Free points ...bring it on


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I may possibly have the most positive reps from one thread ever.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Bail3yz...appreciate the love


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

May we come around for seconds?


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> I may possibly have the most positive reps from one thread ever.


cause its the best thread ever :thumbsup:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

WOOT! +rep thanks


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

more points please. repped


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

ill gladly take some points


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

wow ill take sum of that action. see that iceman sig above i made that. and i can make more for a considerable amount. uve been repped 4 the cash dude


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

infamous2117 said:


> wow ill take sum of that action. see that iceman sig above i made that. and i can make more for a considerable amount. uve been repped 4 the cash dude


Clearly you did not see my paint avatar.. I am probably the best artist ever.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

hahahahah ur one funny mofo.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Clearly you did not see my paint avatar.. I am probably the best artist ever.


can you make me one PLEASE!!!!


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok... why not right?
BTW, BJ V SHERK!! WORD!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Clearly you did not see my paint avatar.. I am probably the best artist ever.


He taught me everything I know. I owe it all to you man.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

could i please have some points?


----------



## googly (May 27, 2007)

if this thread is still going on can i have some points!


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

You rock Bail!
Thanx a million (or 10 lol)!


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

How many millions will Bail3yz throw my way?

Well 30 so far.

How many more to come?

Only Bail3yz knows.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah me too.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Thank you sir, may I have another?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Bail3ys, it looks like your having trouble shifting your points. I'll have some more if you want, I dont mind, honestly.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Alright Bail3ys need to see if you can replinish what I lost off of Shamrock. Damn you Shammy, damn you!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks again Bail3ys.


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

My betting record sucks, I frequently go into negative points!


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i could do with a little top up


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Insert credits here for free BJ
Additional credits may be required for tongue action, sounds and other features.

Kleenex not included.


----------



## Emcee Common (Mar 9, 2008)

points are great


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Emcee Common said:


> points are great


This is the second account that registered and used their first post to ask for points... lol


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn I just lost 150 mill on Shamrock. Now I'm poor .


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks 

BEEP Commencing BJ
*Head moves back and forward, gradually getting faster for 20 minutes.
BEEP


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Uchi said:


> Thanks
> 
> BEEP Commencing BJ
> *Head moves back and forward, gradually getting faster for 20 minutes.
> BEEP


hahaha


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

Heh ill have more points too!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow thanks for the points. Keep winning bets so you can continue to give us losers more points.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I cant believe you gave points away for free, cant believe I missed this.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I cant believe you gave points away for free, cant believe I missed this.


Who says you missed anything?

You provide the services and you get the goods


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Next poster gets the rest of my points.. some people dont seem very happy that I ruined the mmaforum economy


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

posted.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

uh, posted again just in case you want to share the wealth once more


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> uh, posted again just in case you want to share the wealth once more


Sorry I would have, but I just sent them all to benn right before you posted


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dude you are a generous mofo thanks for the points anyway


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks bail3yz!!!!:thumb02::thumb02:

If you ever need the points let me know.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Next poster gets the rest of my points.. some people dont seem very happy that I ruined the mmaforum economy


lmao

Fight the system!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Shamrock just fucked all of my points.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Next poster gets the rest of my points.. some people dont seem very happy that I ruined the mmaforum economy


You lit up my life during these last few pages, and I still love you..


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

GIVE ME POINTS!!! AHHHHA :bye02:


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I love this forum


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

More points please.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> More points please.


all gone


----------

